# Pontoon Leak?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay so my twin's left pontoon started to deflate quickly today after 3 hours of fishing at Mantua. So what is the best way to identify a leak spot? I am game for repair advice as well if you have it.


----------



## TungHeadDropper (Mar 19, 2008)

Remove the bladder, inflate the bladder, submerge (or partially submerge and turn bladder) in water untill you locate the leak (bubbles will appear). Mark the area in a 2" to 3" diameter around the leak. Repair with patch kit for the type of material that your bladder is made from (vinyl, polyurethane, etc.). Just like patching a tire from your BMX bike (I was poor, so I had a Huffy) when you were a kid.
.....If it is a seam leak, you will need to seal the entire seam with some sort of glue and seam tape. Sometimes, these are not repareable. In this case, contact the manufacturer and have them fix (replace) it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Take the bladder out of the toon. Then fully inflate it. If you can't find the leak immediately by sight/sound, then put a little bit of dishwashing soap in a bucket of water and pour over the inflated bladder - wherever the leak is, will cause some bubbles. Once you find it, mark it with a sharpie or something else, deflate the bladder, dry it off, and repair as per the instructions in your repair kit.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

First- check the valve- see if it's leaking- could just be sand in there- whatever- then do everything else that has been said.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

To locate the leak in such a large bladder it may be best to put soapy water in a spray bottle and spray over the bladder in case you are not able to locate it by sound. Mine came with patches specific to the material. Should be easy as long as it is not located on a seam since the cover will hold the patch tight to the bladder. Good luck!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

From my twin....

"Thanks for all the advice/methods. We tried all of them out and were not able to find the leak. So after hours of re inflating the toon we played with the cap and heard a pop...and now the toon is fully inflated...sitting in my garage. Considering the thing would loose air within minutes...how did I stay out on the water for 3 hours with nothing...then out of nowhere I started loosing air FAST. Either way I am now going to buy a "live well" to not take anymore chances with kamakazi fish. As for the toon....IDK if I can trust being out in the middle of the reservoir for awhile."


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

so was it the valve stem ?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Packfish said:


> so was it the valve stem ?


Well we thought so and it stayed inflated during the day but overnight it went down again. Can you say stressful! We have tried the advice given but we still cannot find the leak.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

A lot of times the vavle has sand or something in it and it slow leaks- sometimes it needs and air hose to blow it out. If it is the stem type of vavle for a quick fix you can take a small ballon and stretch it over the valve and tape the bottom down with electrical tape.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

No one has asked, but what type of Pontoon is it and what are the valves? It could have a history.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

It is an 8 ft. Creek Company pontoon bought at Sportsmans. I broke the seat within 10 times and replaced it with a padded o seat for $45. It was only $210 and the replacement toons are $160. Ouch! We would just replace it with a float tube but the doctors say we cannot use flippers. My twin will one day but the docs told me I will never be able to make the "up motion" ever again. That is why we got the pontoons.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Pontoon is good. My choice, LOL My float tube is 9' long....
I agree with the soapy water for pin hole leaks, but put some soapy water on the valve and look for bubbles there.
It is fixable for sure, just need to find it. Aquaseal is the best sealer I can recommend. Works on Vinyl, Urethane, and bladderless.
Good luck, hope you find it, or at least someone can help you find it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife has a Creek Co. float tube. I have had several times where her tube would try to go flat. Each time, I simply clean the threads on the filler cap and screw it back on.
I hope that this is all that you need.

You may want to call Sportsman's and see what warranty it has.
I think that my wife's is lifetime..


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> You may want to call Sportsman's and see what warranty it has.
> I think that my wife's is lifetime..


When the seat broke within 45 days of purchase they told me to take it up with the company. So I replaced the seat through Cablea's and they gave me a really good warrenty for a little extra money.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On the seat or the whole toon?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I see they have repalcement valves etc- looks like the bladder is $45. I would see what kind of warranty they have first.
http://creekcompany.com/home.php?cat=25 ... n=0&page=2


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Critter said:


> On the seat or the whole toon?


The seat. Finding a box for it to fit, the cost of shipping it, and not tooning for weeks sounded bad to me. Way more worth it to just pay out the nose to Cabelas. Fish tech wanted $25 for a seat but I could not fiqure out taking off the brackets and there were no screws. I know I could have hit Home Dept. though.

We are still unsure if it is the valve stem. God this toon repair is complicated. Where is that **** leak!


----------

